# Samsung RIP? / Who wants a 15 FPS, 4K mirrorless rig for a bargain?



## ahsanford (Nov 11, 2015)

http://photorumors.com/2015/11/11/samsung-nx1-discontinued-in-europe-hong-kong-and-australia/

The Samsung NX1 is not a lightweight product at all: 15 fps with AF, 4K video, etc.

This story speaks of NX1 being out of stock / production being ceased, but if the various country-level closings continue to spread, one would think there might be an epic firesale before too long.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 11, 2015)

Not an easy task to convince serious professionals to invest thousands of dollars on a camera system without a great line of lenses, flash and accessories. Sony lost a lot of money in the beginning of the Alpha DSLR line. All professionals (inexperienced) that used Sony Alpha in my town, have given up now.

If Sansung executives lose patience and decide they can no longer expect the market share planned, they can just leave the high end photo market.


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 11, 2015)

I wonder if the NX500 give away didn't quite work as expected?

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7438115030/samsung-brings-ditch-the-dslr-to-seattle-at-pix-2015


----------



## mrzero (Nov 11, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> I wonder if the NX500 give away didn't quite work as expected?
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7438115030/samsung-brings-ditch-the-dslr-to-seattle-at-pix-2015



Yeah, I would've loved to dig up a dusty relic DSLR and swap it for a brand new camera. Hello, Craigslist.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 11, 2015)

I toyed with a samsung as my first DSLR, but they used the Pentax K mount then and were essentially rebranded Pentax's. But at a far keener price than the pentax's and far better value, on paper, than the canon 400D I ended up getting.

The Samsung mirrorless cameras were frustratingly good. Great IQ. The ifunction lenses were actually quite nice to use. Well reviewed. But a new mount / system without the kudos.

When folk knock the EOS M, I kind of shrug. It might not be 'all that', but it works with my Canon EF lenses...

Although I have a feeling I'm going to treat myself to a Panasonic G7 before too long.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 11, 2015)

The price of their ILC's is still pretty high here in Oz.
No big discounts yet.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 11, 2015)

sony ,You thing canon has flash problems, ha! They had some serious preflash delay problems were everyone was blinking in all the photos. I gave up on them.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 12, 2015)

Well that's a 180.
Samsung is supposed to be constantly undercutting and iterating, not bursting out and then abandoning new markets. I guess the high end photo market is too stiff for a helpless, insecure company like Samsung.

It's like they think they can enter a market that has roots going back half a century and take ground in a week. At least Sony is still trying after 10 years, and finally they're getting somewhere.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Not an easy task to convince serious professionals to invest thousands of dollars on a camera system without a great line of lenses, flash and accessories. Sony lost a lot of money in the beginning of the Alpha DSLR line. All professionals (inexperienced) that used Sony Alpha in my town, have given up now.
> 
> If Sansung executives lose patience and decide they can no longer expect the market share planned, they can just leave the high end photo market.



I have little bit of Sony mirrorless gear. Hope not to end-up in the same road 8)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 13, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Not an easy task to convince serious professionals to invest thousands of dollars on a camera system without a great line of lenses, flash and accessories. Sony lost a lot of money in the beginning of the Alpha DSLR line. All professionals (inexperienced) that used Sony Alpha in my town, have given up now.
> ...


Most photographers who pay their bills through the profit on your machine, you can not afford to invest in 2 (or 3) camera systems, lenses and accessories.

I understand the search for the "best" system, and Sony may be the best for some types of picture. But it would not be surprising if Sony abandons a market segment, as it has done repeatedly in the past.

If I was in your position, would save the Sony photos in TIFF, or other universal format. I would not want to doubt if in ten years the software will continue supporting RAW of a particular camera model.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



My #1 reason for photography is my kids. The more I shoot, the more I feel mirrorless fits my style. After getting into DSLR late in 2008 with a used combo 40d + 50f1.4, the beauty of shallow DOF really got me into 5D II, 5DIII and now 1Dx. In the past 7yrs, I went through many Canon legend L lenses - 50f1.2, 85L II, 135f2, 200f2, 400f2.8 etc....

I'm at the tipping point switching from DSLR to 100% mirrorless. Primary reason I'm still shooting with DSLR because FF mirrorless doesn't have native long fl f2.8 lenses yet. I didn't picked Sony for better sensor. I picked Sony A7 system because they are the ONLY camera company offers what I want and what I need - 35mm sensor in smaller and lighter body. This means a lot to me, I'm sure it also means a lot for some CR members here.

Wildlife shooters will cont. enjoy their big white(s) and stand by 1dx II and 5D4. As I recalled in some interviews, the big guy at Canon said they are serious about mirrorless. If you look at their recent releases, I really have nothing much to say ???


----------



## jrista (Nov 13, 2015)

I had read that Samsung was readying a replacement for the NX1, which was why stock was being closed out.


----------



## martti (Nov 14, 2015)

There is little money to be made in the shrinking market so Samsung scales down.
Aren't they supposed to be doing exactly that? What's the big deal?


----------



## rs (Nov 14, 2015)

jrista said:



> I had read that Samsung was readying a replacement for the NX1, which was why stock was being closed out.



If that's the case, then it can be taken as further evidence that they don't understand how to give purchasers confidence in buying into a premium system such as the NX1 and it's lenses. They're great at washing machines, TV's and tablets, but have a track record at leaving markets (e.g. the laptop market in Europe). Therefore rumours like this need to be quashed as early as possible.

Saying nothing to such rumours, coupled with their own website showing items either not available online anywhere or reduced by 50% is completely the wrong way to retain confidence in the system for existing owners or potential purchasers of a possible NX1 replacement.

Having said all that, I have zero regrets buying myself a Samsung fridge.


----------



## martti (Nov 14, 2015)

rs said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I had read that Samsung was readying a replacement for the NX1, which was why stock was being closed out.
> ...



Samsung is the honey badger of electronics business.

http://www.amazon.com/WHATONEARTH-Unisex-Adult-Honey-Badger-Shirt/dp/B00ESMUZ8I


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Well that's a 180.
> Samsung is supposed to be constantly undercutting and iterating, not bursting out and then abandoning new markets. I guess the high end photo market is too stiff for a helpless, insecure company like Samsung.
> 
> It's like they think they can enter a market that has roots going back half a century and take ground in a week. At least Sony is still trying after 10 years, and finally they're getting somewhere.



Samsung has been shaking up the company and making changes and consolidating business units their imaging systems is a small unit and might just make phone sensors


----------



## Tinky (Nov 16, 2015)

martti said:


> Samsung is the honey badger of electronics business.



And of course, the honey badger famously doesn't give a shit.

If the NX1 becomes really cheap I might buy one. But only if one of their f2.8s becomes really cheap also.

If it was the price of a good bridge camera I'd probably go for it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2015)

jrista said:


> I had read that Samsung was readying a replacement for the NX1, which was why stock was being closed out.



That's the most likely correct answer. 

The going out of business rumor is now a year old and still circulating as people rediscover it and bring it to the front. Samsung has denied it, but those who love intrigue keep repeating it.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like almost everyone got it wrong. The latest update from the same rep is a total reverse, and is now on EOSHD forum. "Let
me rephrase what I've mentioned a while ago that we discontinued 
manufacturing nx1 since we already producing a much better or upgraded 
version, and it was developed by taking consideration some of the faults
or issue from the nx1 model." 
So there is a new modeling coming out!

http://www.eoshd.com/comments/topic/9451-is-samsung-shutting-down-their-camera-business/?page=13#comment-122047


----------



## Tugela (Nov 16, 2015)

Except that the latest turn in the saga has the rumors being true after all. Supposedly they are taking a "time out" for 2016, which I imagine would be permanent, since they would have a tough time persuading anyone to buy their stuff afterwards.

I think if all this does turn out to be true all I can say is that the mind boggles at their marketing department and their idea of strategic planning.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Except that the latest turn in the saga has the rumors being true after all.



Can you show what you are referring to? That link posted above merely points to a old rumor that Samsung has since discredited.


----------



## rs (Nov 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Except that the latest turn in the saga has the rumors being true after all.
> ...



Check out this Samsung UK website. A quick cursory glance through products and clicking on 'where to buy' shows up items either as unavailable anywhere nationwide, or reduced in price by 50%. I admittedly haven't looked at every item, so you might find the odd product still being sold at full price:

http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/nx-cameras

To me it looks like a hasty withdrawal of all NX cameras from the UK.

Australia, Hong Kong and Europe are all meant to have the NX1 pulled from the market too. Who knows about other NX products. I've not looked at other regional websites, but there's a good chance that Samsung's own websites confirm the rumours.


----------



## rs (Nov 19, 2015)

Another nail in the coffin?

http://photorumors.com/2015/11/19/its-official-samsung-pulling-their-cameras-out-of-germany/


----------



## rs (Nov 21, 2015)

http://photorumors.com/2015/11/20/another-nail-in-the-coffin-samsung-will-stop-selling-cameras-in-the-netherlands/


----------



## rs (Nov 26, 2015)

UK now:

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/latest/photo-news/samsung-to-axe-digital-cameras-and-camcorders-sales-in-uk-66286


----------

